# Zuständigkeit "Deutschland"



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2005)

> Landgericht Koeln-, Urteil v. 14.07.2005 - Az.: 81 O 30/05
> Leitsatz:
> 1. Ein deutsches Gericht ist zuständig und deutsches Recht findet Anwendung, wenn sich eine Webseite auch an den deutschen Teilnehmerkreis wendet. Dafür ist es ausreichend, wenn bei der Angabe der der persönlichen Daten "Germany" aus einer Auswahlliste angeklickt werden kann.


Ist schon ein paar Monate alt, fand es heute zufällig (es ging um die Frage, ob ein zypriotischer Anbieter in Deutschland Sportwetten anbieten darf ohne deutsche Lizenz).
Ist das übertragbar? (Auslandsdialer, Pornographie, usw?)


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2005)

Wenn jemand direkt in Deutschland ohne Lizenz Sportwetten anbietet, wird er sicher sehr schnell ein Problem haben, denn die Gesetze sind in D ja (noch!) sehr streng. Allerdings wird in deinem Fall die Firma via Internet agieren und da würde ich mal sagen, dass dies sich irgendwo in einem Bereich befindet, der Unklarheiten hinterlässt. Vor allem, wenn ich da an die vielen österreichischen Wettbüros denke, die nicht nur Einheimische als Kunden haben. Meines Wissens nach sind der EU die restriktiven Regeln in Deutschland ebenfalls ein Dorn im Auge.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (10 Dezember 2005)

[Zu österreichischen Glücksspielanbietern siehe OLG München  Urteil v. 27.10.2005 - Az.: 6 U 5104/04: Sportwetten ohne deutsche Lizenz _wettbewerbswidrig_ (allerdings haben die Anbieter _per Post_ deutsche Verbraucher beworben)]

*Grundsätzlich muss bei der Frage, ob deutsche Gesetze auf ein Verhalten im Internet anwendbar sind, zwischen Verwaltungsrecht (z.B. gewerberechtliche Untersagung, behördliche Verbote), Strafrecht und Zivilrecht (Vertragsrecht, Wettbewerbsrecht) unterschieden werden. Die Anwendbarkeit deutschen Rechts folgt in jedem Bereich jeweils eigenen Regeln und kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden.*

Bei in der EG ansässigen Internetanbietern gilt § 4 TDG (Teledienstegesetz):



> *§ 4 TDG Herkunftslandprinzip*
> 
> (1) In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland niedergelassene Diensteanbieter und ihre Teledienste unterliegen den Anforderungen des deutschen Rechts auch dann, wenn die Teledienste in einem anderen Staat innerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der Richtlinie 2000/31/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 8. Juni 2000 über bestimmte rechtliche Aspekte der Dienste der Informationsgesellschaft, insbesondere des elektronischen Geschäftsverkehrs, im Binnenmarkt (ABl. EG Nr. L 178 S. 1) geschäftsmäßig angeboten oder erbracht werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2005)

Bewerbung in Deutschland ist heikel (ohne Lizenz natürlich). Das denk ich mir. Wobei es neben dem staatlichen auch legale private Anbieter in Deutschland gibt, die eine DDR-Lizenz(!) aus dem Jahre 1990 haben. Darunter einer aus Ö. 

Ich habe jetzt eine paar einschlägige österreichische Seiten besucht. Dabei ist mir zweierlei aufgefallen:

1) Zumindest Teile der Firmen sind in England, Gibraltar oder Malta eingetragen.

2) Ein Anbieter nimmt keine Wettkunden aus den Niederlanden und ein anderer aus "rechtlichen Gründen" keine aus gleich mehreren Ländern, darunter Deutschland. Warum das so ist? Keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2005)

Das mit den Casinos ist ein sehr spannendes Thema... [Bingos!!! Dänenpatenpartner und bekannte Namen, ...] - aber da ist man ja bei den einschlägig bekannten Anwälten, die neben "Dialern und Recht" auch zu "Glücksspielen und Recht" was zu melden haben, schon gut informiert...
Mir ging es um diesen Satz: 


> Ein deutsches Gericht ist zuständig *und deutsches Recht findet Anwendung*, wenn sich eine Webseite auch an den deutschen Teilnehmerkreis wendet. Dafür ist es ausreichend, wenn bei der Angabe der der persönlichen Daten "Germany" aus einer Auswahlliste angeklickt werden kann.


 Das ist eine sehr niedrig gehaltene Schwelle für den "Gültigkeitsanspruch" der deutschen Gesetze. Gefiele mir.


----------



## rolf76 (10 Dezember 2005)

Das zitierte Urteil des LG Köln betrifft nur das *Wettbewerbsrecht* (also Abmahnungen und Unterlassungsklagen von Mitbewerbern, Verbraucher- und Wirtschaftsverbänden). 

Für das Wettbewerbsrecht entsprechen die Ausführungen der herrschenden Ansicht, die - abgesehen vom o.g. TDG - darauf abstellt, wo der Marktort liegt, also *der Ort, an dem bestimmungsgemäß auf den Markt eingewirkt wird*:  



			
				http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/koeln/lg_koeln/j2005/81_O_30_05urteil20050714.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die internationale Zuständigkeit des Landgerichts Köln ist gegeben, weil die von der Klägerin beanstandeten Handlungen der Beklagten nur insoweit Gegenstand des vorliegenden Streites sind, als sie sich – verkörpert in den im Antrag wiedergegebenen Internetseiten - in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland auswirken; auch der Erfolgsort gehört zum Handlungsort. Damit ist es (z.B.) ohne Belang, wo die Registrierung der entsprechenden Seite erfolgt und wo letztlich der Wettvertrag zustande kommt, denn zu beurteilen sind lediglich Handlungen mit Bezug auf die Bundesrepublik Deutschland und diese Beurteilung erfolgt nach deutschem Recht.
> 
> Die angegriffene Website ist zwar nicht ausschließlich, wohl aber sehr ausdrücklich auch an die Verbraucher in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gerichtet, was sich zwanglos schon aus der Tatsache ergibt, dass bei der Angabe der persönlichen Daten "Germany" aus der Auswahlliste angeklickt werden kann; vor diesem Hintergrund ist es unerheblich, dass und wo auf der Welt die deutsche Sprache noch verstanden werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2005)

Ach so 
Nun ja, dass der "Wettbewerb" in Deutschland weitaus besser "geschützt" wird als die Verbraucher, ist ja für die spätkapitalistisch-neoliberale Ära geradezu charakterisierend. Schröder zu Gazprom. Keine weiteren Fragen.
War jetzt etwas wirr, dieser Satz, oder? Trotzdem verständlich? Hätte ich keine Kinder, wäre ich längst vom Sessel aufgestanden...


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2005)

"German" oder "Germany" - Was für ein Unterschied!   

Wobei das alleine wird es nicht gewesen sein. Da werden wohl noch einige andere Merkmale eindeutig auf "Germany" hingezielt haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (10 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so
> Nun ja, dass der "Wettbewerb" in Deutschland weitaus besser "geschützt" wird als die Verbraucher, ist ja für die spätkapitalistisch-neoliberale Ära geradezu charakterisierend.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Denn es hat ja auch niemand die "seriösen Dialerbetreiber" in ihrem harten Wettbewerb mit den nicht ganz so seriösen Kollegen geschützt.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Schröder zu Gazprom. Keine weiteren Fragen.
> War jetzt etwas wirr, dieser Satz, oder? Trotzdem verständlich?


Als Schröder am 22. Mai Neuwahlen forderte, war für ihn schon klar, dass er nach den Neuwahlen nicht mehr Kanzler sein würde. Er wollte das Eingeständnis des Scheiterns vermeiden und sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen. Er konnte sich also auf eine Zukunft ohne Amt konzentrieren; und das hat er offenbar getan. Eine parteienübergreifende Koalition neoliberaler Amokläufer hat ihm dabei geholfen, der Dank der neuen Kanzlerin kam gewiß von Herzen. An der Legendenbildung Schröders wird unterdessen fleissig gearbeitet: Danke Gerd. Insofern fährt Schröder jetzt konsequent die Ernte ein, für die er sieben Jahre wahrlich geackert hat. Nicht für uns, wohlgemerkt! Seine Aktivitäten galten dem persönlichen Wohlbefinden und der eigenen Börse. Sein Adlatus, Wirtschafts- und Arbeitsminister a.D. Wolfgang Clement, der andere gern Schmarotzer nennt, übernimmt als Nachfolger des früheren Bertelsmann-Managers Mark Wössner mit sofortiger Wirkung ein Aufsichtsratsmandat der Dussmann AG, Berlin. (Pressemeldung). So nimmt die Vollversorgungsmentalität ihren Fortgang, der nicht erst mit dem früheren Wirtschaftsminister Müller begann. Der war vor seinem Ausflug ins Ministeramt bei der RWE. Ein Schelm, wer sich Müllers politische Entscheidungen einmal unter dem Blickwinkel ansieht. Wasser predigen Wein saufen, so sind sie, unsere Politiker.


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich keine Kinder, wäre ich längst vom Sessel aufgestanden...


Gerade weil Du Kinder hat, solltest Du den Hinter hochbekommen. Durch fortwährende Duldungsstarre wird man dies Land nicht vor den Hyänen retten können. Die "neue" Regierung, die meisten der Gesicher kennt man eigentlich seit Jahrzehnten und wegen der Dauerkarten bei "Christiansen" , will erklärtermaßen da weitermachen, wo Schröder aufgehört hat. Die Kanzlerin lobte seine Arbeit ausdrückllich. Im Lichte dessen klingt die Begründung zur Auflösung des Bundestages, verniedlichend gesagt merkwürdig. Dass es nun gut wird, weil die richtige CDU mit der Kopie koaliert, glaubt vielleicht der BDI. Für die Bürger aber sieht es zappenduster aus. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2005)

@mb: ich habe das Bild mit dem "vom Sessel aufstehen" mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie gemeint. Quasi: "relativ gesehen". Wenn das, was ich so treibe, von mir als "im Sessel sitzen bleiben" bezeichnet wird, überlasse ich Deiner Phantasie, was "aufstehen" bedeuten würde... :saint:

P.S.: Dass der einst vom AR-Vorsitzenden eines Hamburger Internetdienstleisters und AR eines Düsseldorfer Mehrwertediensteimperiums beratene Ex-Superminister in die Medienwirtschaft wechseln würde, war wohl wenig überraschend. Dass der Kanzler "außer Dienst" (geht sein "Dienst" nicht viel mehr weiter?) in die Energiewirtschaft wechselt, bringt mir immerhin eine Flasche Veuve Cliquot als Wettgewinn. Aber dass er das ohne "Schamfrist" tut und auch noch so, wie er es tut - das finde ich schon eine Ungeheuerlichkeit...
Es überrascht einen eigentlich fast nichts mehr - Puzzlestück für Puzzlestück zeigt sich die Fratze dessen, was man uns einlullend als "moderne Demokratie" verkauft, Tröpfchen für Tröpfchen füllt sich das Fass, vor dessen Überlaufen mir graut, weil in diesem Falle wohl rechte Demagogie den freiwerdenden "Zündstoff" eher nützen können wird als eine wesentlich komplexere und schwerer zu vermittelnde Sichtweise einer aus dem Ruder gelaufenen (prinzipiell guten) Demokratie.
Wieder so ein schwieriger Satz 
(und aus dem Threadtitel "Zuständigkeit Deutschland" wird hier eher "Zuständigkeit für Deutschland")


----------



## Wembley (11 Dezember 2005)

Diese Dinge sind doch nicht wichtig.

Viel interessanter ist es doch, wie Angela M. Weihnachten verbringt. Das tut sie in den Alpen, besucht einen evangelischen Gottesdienst und bereitet sogar ihren Braten selber zu. Ist doch toll. Das alles habe ich gerade in den Nachrichten(!) eines deutschen Internetradiosenders gehört.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Dezember 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,389956,00.html


> Schröder verrubelt seinen Ruf


ist der Ruf erst ruiniert lebt sich´s völlig ungeniert
Was mich wundert ist die allgemeine Fassungslosigkeit, wer seinen Werdegang verfolgt  hat, 
mußte  doch schon seit seinen  Jusotagen wissen, dass er immer nur eins im Sinn hatte: sein Wohlergehen.

cp


----------



## rolf76 (12 Dezember 2005)

*Aufsichtsratsposten ist doch Ehrensache!*

@cp: Vorsicht was Du sagst: 





			
				http://www.faz.net/s/Rub28FC768942F34C5B8297CC6E16FFC8B4/Doc~EAE04152E5F9B428AA0DF80CC7097949C~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Hamburger Anwalt M. N. werde in den nächsten Tagen Unterlassungserklärungen und Richtigstellungen bei Gericht beantragen.


Im Übrigen hat er mich jetzt überzeugt: Da mitzumachen ist doch eine Ehrensache, über deren Entlohnung noch gar nicht geredet wurde. Jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt.


----------



## Wembley (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Aufsichtsratsposten ist doch Ehrensache!*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub28FC768942F34C5B8297CC6E16FFC8B4/Doc~EAE04152E5F9B428AA0DF80CC7097949C~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sein Hamburger Anwalt M. N. werde in den nächsten Tagen Unterlassungserklärungen und Richtigstellungen bei Gericht beantragen.



Hat wieder jemand was über seine Haare gesagt?

P.S.: Das Thema "Aufsichts(?)räte" ist sowieso ein eigenes Kapitel

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2005)

In der Zeitung las ich vom Herrn Gl**, der erstaunt zur Kenntnis nahm, die Firma, deren ARV unser Kanzler A.D. werden soll, sei im schweizerischen Zug beheimatet. Aber wie heisst sie?
Es gab in der Schweiz eine "Gazpr* AG" (ehemals "Immobilien Neuh**s AG" bis 1999). Gibt es nicht mehr. Hmm.
Die Firmenhomepage negp.info hat Gazpr* registriert.-
Hmm

Mehr Informationen bekommt man, wenn man nach der Firma sucht _ohne_ unseren A.D.-Kanzler und dafür mit dem Suchbegriff "Zug": google

Handelt es sich etwa um als "BA[ess][eff] subsidiary" bezeichnete Firmen in Zug?
Nein! Die Firma gibt es... Sie ist unter ihrer Abkürzung eingetragen (NEGP) - und zwar am 2.12.2005, veröffentlicht letzten Donnerstag!!!
siehe hier
Aha, sagt der Laie... und kopiert sich diesen historischen Handelsregisterauszug gleich mal.
edit: übersichtlicherer link


> SHAB: 239 *08.12.2005* 19 (3139536) Tagebuch: ZG 170/13003 02.12.2005
> ...
> Zweck: Planung, Konstruktion, Entwicklung, Halten des Eigentums an sowie Betrieb und Nutzung einer Pipeline, welche Gas von der russischen Küste bis zur deutschen Küste durch die Ostsee transportiert; kann Beteiligungen an schweizerischen oder ausländischen Unternehmen halten, Garantien und Sicherheiten gewähren sowie Liegenschaften erwerben, halten und veräussern.



P.S.: negp.de ist noch zu haben 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?negp.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2005)

Kanzler AD schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist es eine Ehrensache, bei dem Pipeline-Projekt mitzumachen


 Nach dem "Ehrenwort"-Kanzler und dem "Ehrensachen"-Kanzler frage ich mich, was denn im "Ehrenkodex" stehen wird, den es ja nun geben soll... "Die Ehre von Politikern ist relativ"?


----------



## rolf76 (13 Dezember 2005)

*Nochmal zum Ausgangsthema:*

Nicht nur im Wettbewerbsrecht, sondern auch im allgemeinen Zivilrecht nehmen einzelne Gerichte bei Internetdelikten die Zuständigkeit deutscher Gerichte großzügig an:



			
				http://www.justiz.nrw.de/RB/nrwe/lgs/koeln/lg_koeln/j2005/33_O_343_04urteil20050308.html - LG Köln schrieb:
			
		

> Die örtliche Zuständigkeit folgt jedenfalls aus § 32 ZPO, der auch für die Verletzung von Firmen und Namensrechten gilt. *Als Erfolgs- und damit Tatort ist auch Köln anzusehen, da der Domainname auch hier bestimmungsgemäß abrufbar ist *(siehe zu vergleichbaren Fallgestaltungen: KG NJW 1997, 3321; OLG Karlsruhe CR 1999, 783, 784 –"badwildbad.com" m.w.N.).


Kritisch hierzu RA Dr. B (mit Hinweisen zu "strengeren" Urteilen aus dem Strafrecht, Zivil- und Wettbewerbsrecht)


			
				http://www.dr-bahr.com/news_det_20051213000355.html schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Begründung ist praktisch die Allzuständigkeit deutscher Gerichte und die uferlose Anwendung deutschen Rechts auf sämtliche Internet-Fälle gegeben.
> ...
> In der letzten Zeit setzt sich aber immer mehr eine differenzierte Ansicht auch in der Rechtsprechung durch [OLG Frankfurt, RDV 1999, 170 (170); LG Hamburg, CR 2000, 392 (393)]. *Es soll eine deutsche Zuständigkeit nur dann begründet sein bzw. deutsches Recht nur dann zur Anwendung kommen, wenn der "bestimmungsgemäße" Abruf der Webseite (auch) in Deutschland war. Was unter "bestimmungsgemäß" zu verstehen ist, soll anhand einer Vielzahl von Kriterien (Sprache, Zahlungsmittel, Charakter der beworbenen Leistung, TLD, Umfeld, Marktbedeutung u.a.) ermittelt werden *


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kritisch hierzu RA Dr. B (mit Hinweisen zu "strengeren" Urteilen aus dem Strafrecht, Zivil- und Wettbewerbsrecht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist die Crux mit den Deutschen. Die meinen häufig immer noch, dass am deutschen Wesen die Welt genesen soll. Dabei sind weniger als 2% der Weltbevökerung Deutsche. Auch die erwähnten "einschränkenden" Charakteristika wie Sprache, Zahlungsmittel usw. sind recht schwammig und können daher zu Allmachtsphantasien Anlaß geben. In wievielen Ländern zahlt man mit Euro, ist die Amtssprache Englisch oder wird diese verstanden? M. E. gilt deutsches Recht a) für das Staatsgebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und b) für Deutsche Staatsbürger weltweit. Durchsetzen kann man es vor allem in Deutschland selbst, andernorts teils im Wege der Amtshilfe. Das sollte eigentlich reichen. Sonst droht dem reiselustigen Volk für Zuständigkeitsanmaßungen der Gerichte im Ausland u. U. eines Tages stellvertretende Vergeltung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (13 Dezember 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> M. E. gilt deutsches Recht a) für das Staatsgebiet der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und b) für Deutsche Staatsbürger weltweit. Durchsetzen kann man es vor allem in Deutschland selbst, andernorts teils im Wege der Amtshilfe. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.


Das finde ich wenig überzeugend und schon gar nicht verbraucherfreundlich.

Dubiose Internetangebote dürfen also von "rechtsfreien" Staaten aus *gezielt* deutschen Abnehmern angeboten werden - und wenn es Abzocke war, dann sollen die reiselustigen Deutschen eben zur Rechtsverfolgung in den "rechtsfreien" Staat reisen, um dort zu erfahren, dass ihnen dort kaum Rechte zustehen?


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was überzeugt Dich nicht? Dass ein Staat Gesetze nur für das eigene Staatsgebiet machen und vor allem nur auf diesem selbst durchsetzen kann? Das ist internationale Realität. Und ich füge an: Glücklicher Weise! Oder wisst Du, dass die archaische Scharia, durchaus Basis des Rechts einiger Länder, hier durchgesetzt wird? Wenn Du in einem anderen Land Rechtshändel ausfechten willst, dann gilt an dessen Gerichten selbstverständlich dessen Recht. Du kannst natürlich auch hier Geld ausgeben und Dir ein Urteil in Deinem Sinne erstreiten. Wenn Dein Gegner aber niemals deutschen Boden betritt wird die Vollstreckung wohl nicht gelingen. Recht, das nicht durchsetzbar ist, hat schlicht einen Wert Null. 



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dubiose Internetangebote dürfen also von "rechtsfreien" Staaten aus *gezielt* deutschen Abnehmern angeboten werden - und wenn es Abzocke war, dann sollen die reiselustigen Deutschen eben zur Rechtsverfolgung in den "rechtsfreien" Staat reisen, um dort zu erfahren, dass ihnen dort kaum Rechte zustehen?


Und wie willst Du das ändern? Glaubst Du, dass Dir das deutsche Heer als Weltpolizei bei der Durchsetzung Deiner Ansprüche in Korea, Saudi Arabien, VR China, Bokina Faso oder anderswo Unterstützung leisten wird? Sollen andere Länder im Gegenzug hier ihre Rechtsnormen vollstrecken können? Damit würden Staaten als solche sinnlos, würden sie auf dem eigenen  Staatsgebiet das eigene Recht nicht souverän ausüben.

Und was heisst hier "rechtsfrei"? Ein anderes Recht bedeutet doch nicht, dass es kein Recht gibt. Das deutsches Recht das Maß aller Dinge ist, mögen sich deutsche Juristen und Politiker vielleicht gelegentlich einbilden. Angesichts der seit Jahren ungebremsten Regelungswut und merkwürdiger Sondergesetzen habe ich daran aber ernsthafte Zweifel.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (13 Dezember 2005)

Möglicherweise reden wir ja nur aneinander vorbei.

Ganz klar: Ein Urteil ist das Eine - die Frage der Vollstreckbarkeit ist dann natürlich etwas Anderes. Dazu gibt es dann eben wirksame Abkommen oder auch nicht.

Das deutsche Verbraucherschutzrecht muss doch aber dann anwendbar sein, wenn ein Ausländer aus dem Ausland gezielt an deutsche Kunden Abzockangebote anbietet. Oder wo soll Deiner Meinung nach der Streit über Internetangebote ausgetragen werden? Immer am Sitz des Anbieters? Dann würden sich die Anbieter zum Nachteil der Verbraucher die angenehmsten Rechtskreise aussuchen.


----------



## drboe (13 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Möglicherweise reden wir ja nur aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Ganz klar: Ein Urteil ist das Eine - die Frage der Vollstreckbarkeit ist dann natürlich etwas Anderes. Dazu gibt es dann eben wirksame Abkommen oder auch nicht.
> 
> Das deutsche Verbraucherschutzrecht muss doch aber dann anwendbar sein, wenn ein Ausländer aus dem Ausland gezielt an deutsche Kunden Abzockangebote anbietet. Oder wo soll Deiner Meinung nach der Streit über Internetangebote ausgetragen werden? Immer am Sitz des Anbieters? Dann würden sich die Anbieter zum Nachteil der Verbraucher die angenehmsten Rechtskreise aussuchen.


1. schon die Frage, ob gezielt deutsche Verbraucher angesprochen werden, gibt doch Raum für Interpretation (siehe Hinweis oben auf Sprache, Währung usw.). Der Euro soll schließlich einmal die Europa-Währung werden. Deutsch wird in mindestens 3 Ländern Europas gesprochen, verstanden in deutlich mehr. 
Tipp: Fluche nicht in New York auf deutsch über die USA, Du könntest von mehr Leuten verstanden werden, als Dir lieb ist. 

2. Da deutsches Verbraucherschutzrecht zunächst deutsches Recht ist (ignorieren wir einmal, dass es teils auf EU-Recht basiert und damit bestimmte Grundsätze in diversen EU-Ländern vergleichbar sind), wird sich der gemeine Chinese, Kanadier, Senegalese oder Inder mit Recht dagegen verwahren, dass dieses in seinem Land angewendet wird. Nein, er wird sogar darüber lachen. 
Im Gegenzug gehen uns z. B. die Todesurteile der USA am A... vorbei. Wir finden die nicht nur empörend, sondern lassen hier natürlich nicht vollstrecken und liefern nicht einmal aus, wenn einem Beschuldigten Ausländer die Todesstrafe droht. Bis vor kurzem wurden Deutsche unter keinen Umständen an Drittstaaten ausgeliefert sondern maximal hier abgeurteilt. Das wurde auf europäischer Ebene leider geändert und das BVerfG deswegen angerufen. Es drohte nämlich, dass man für Taten, die in einem Land der EU gar nicht strafbar sind oder nur gering bestraft werden in einem anderen EU-Land angeklagt und verurteilt wird.

3. wird natürlich ein Anbieter, der im "sicheren" Ausland seine Sitz hat, nicht zu einem Gerichtsverfahren in Deutschland anreisen. D. h. aber auch, dass man sich entsprechende Verfahren schenken kann, weil man damit nur gutes Geld einer schlechten Sache hinterher wirft. In Einzelfällen macht das vielleicht Sinn, nämlich wenn der Betreffende Vermögenswerte im Inland hat oder anzunehmen ist, das er hier einmal auftaucht. Aber die Regel ist das nicht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## UlliZ (15 Dezember 2005)

*Sitz im Ausland*

Die Problematik ist uralt, und wurde z.B. in den 60-er Jahren mit diesen off-shore-Fonds schon fleißig ausgenutzt  .

*Das Problem ist aber beiderseitig:* ein Anbieter, der Dich versucht, via Internet von den niederländischen Antillen aus abzuzocken, kann ja selbst kaum hierzulande was gegen Dich rechtlich durchsetzen  .

Also immer Vorsicht (Alarmstufe *ROT*) wenn irgendwer von euch Geld haben will, welchselbiges an* "ungewöhnliche" Orte im Ausland *transferiert werden soll bzw. die Firma *keinen Geschäftssitz im Inland *hat.

By the way: ist es eigentlich überhaupt möglich, die Endung *".de" *zu bekommen wenn man* nur *auf den niederländischen Antillen sitzt, und z.B. in D nur einen "Dummy" zu sitzen hat, z.B. ein Mann von der Straße, der sich gegen eine warme Mahlzeit und eine Daunenjacke als "Strohmann" hergab?

Also auch Alarmstufe gelborange, wenn die Endung nur* ".com" *lautet, der Seiteninhalt aber deutsch ist? Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken...

(mir reichen schon die zahlreichen unseriösen Buden hierzulande :evil: )


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Sitz im Ausland*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Problematik ist uralt, und wurde z.B. in den 60-er Jahren mit diesen off-shore-Fonds schon fleißig ausgenutzt  .


Im Jahr 1986 erschien in der Schweiz das Buch "Swiss Connection", in dem die Geschichte der offshore-Investments beleuchtet wird.
Ich glaube aber, dass sich mit dem Internet die Sache sprunghaft entwickelt hat. Einschlägig bekannte Unternehmen bieten (legal) Firmen- und Bankengründungen weltweit per Mausklick an. Falls unter den Kunden ein schwarzes Schaf ist, ja mei, kann man nichts machen. Wenn es wo hakt, werden die passenden Gesetze erlassen. In der Schweiz kriegt jetzt z.B. das Steuerparadies Zug Konkurrenz von einem anderen Kanton, hab den Namen vergessen. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr hier noch recherchiere, stolpere ich früh genug drüber...

Firmengründungsfirmen werben ganz offen mit Anonymität und Steuerbefreiung in Zeiten, in denen der Artikel 14, Abs. 2 ("Eigentum verpflichtet") wichtiger wäre denn je - aber kaum eine Rolle im politischen Denken spielt.  

Dann sollen die Diener des Großkapitals diesen Artikel bitte mit ihrer vorhandenen Mehrheit aus dem Grundgesetz kippen. Feigenblätter für eine  Politikergeneration, die im historischen Rückblick nicht anders als vernichtend beurteilt werden dürfte, brauche ich persönlich nicht. 

Politiker, die in Fernsehbeiträgen Nebenverdienste von Politikern als "nicht bedeutend" bezeichnen, die eine Politikerin für die Teilnahme an ein paar Sitzungen im Monat bekommt und die so hoch liegen wie mein eigenes Monatsgehalt mit zwei Kindern, sollten nicht darüber entscheiden, ob wir sibirisches Gas via Ostsee oder via Polen nach Deutschland bringen, sondern sie sollten in Sibirien die Pipeline bewachen. Und zwar bekleidet mit meinem letzten Hemd, das ich Ihnen für diesen Zweck gerne zur Verfügung stelle - für andere Zwecke jedoch nicht!

Zur Sache: Natürlich muss eine de-Domain einen deutschen Ansprechpartner mit zustellbarer Adresse haben. Hat sie den aber nicht, macht es auch nichts. Und wenn ein Österreicher mit Firmensitz in Tschechien Admindienste für de-Domains anbieten und diese auch übernehmen würde, fände das vielleicht ich seltsam oder Du - aber was haben Du und ich schon zu sagen?

Weltbürger sind eben, anders als "Big-Brother-Bürger" überall zu Hause, auch in Moskau. Do you agree, Mr Geheim? Man säuft in Thailand und bieselt in Panama...


----------

